# Corsair H60 Einbau



## noname545 (4. November 2011)

hab mal wieder eine Frage, und darüber im I-net nichts gefunden.
Darf man den Radiator vom H60 vorne einbauen? Ich musste es so machen, weil das netzteil im Weg war. Der Radiator ist zwischen 2 Lüfter und die Schläuche sind auch nicht gecknickt aber sind nich besonders flexibel.
Immoment hat die CPU im Idle 18°C laut ASUS Suit II. 

mfg


----------



## Firefighter45 (4. November 2011)

Wenn das bei dir nur so geht warum nicht, wichtig ist doch nur das du mit den Temps zufrieden bist.


----------



## noname545 (4. November 2011)

Naja die Shläuche sind schon ziemlich hart und drücken auf die RAM Riegel und sogar auf die Graka. Ich hab bis jetzt kein Bild gesehen wo der Radiator vorne montiert war. Neues Gehäuse will ich auch nicht kaufen


----------



## Uter (4. November 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

Was sollte dagegen sprechen?


----------



## derP4computer (4. November 2011)

> Darf man den Radiator vom H60 vorne einbauen? Ich musste es so machen,  weil das netzteil im Weg war. Der Radiator ist zwischen 2 Lüfter und die  Schläuche sind auch nicht gecknickt aber sind nich besonders flexibel.


Kannst Du mal ein Foto machen?


----------



## Crenshaw (4. November 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


 
Verdammt 

Ja denke aber auch das es kein Problem ist


----------

